# Ideas how to bend O gauge three-rail?



## theinteresthunter (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi all, I'm new to railroading. I have several 40-inch pieces of Lionel O Gauge Tubular straight track. I'm doing a simple point-to-point layout. In the middle of the track I need it to shift over 1 inch (dodging a post in my house). 

See attached image to understand what I want the track to do.

Any ideas on how to bend the track are welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I don’t think the straight tubular track sections can be bent. You might make out better using two sections of curved track. There used to be half curves...not sure if they still have that. If not, you could cut curved sections to suit what you want to do. Another option is to go with Gargraves flex track.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Lehigh74 said:


> I don’t think the straight tubular track sections can be bent. You might make out better using two sections of curved track. There used to be half curves...not sure if they still have that. If not, you could cut curved sections to suit what you want to do. Another option is to go with Gargraves flex track.


They are 120% unbendable. They will kink in the middle of the bend.

I needed just 1/4 sections, not half tracks for a bend that I needed.
They cut OK with a fine hack saw, but a grinding wheel is better.
File off the sharp edges when you get done.
Then open the connector holes on both sides with a nail about the size of a pin.
And save that piece you cut the two 1/4's off of, you will need on somewhere else.
That's almost guaranteed.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I agree it would be difficult to bend tubular track. The flange at the bottom of the rail is there to keep it rigid. To bend it you would have cut notches into all three rails in the flanges. Best get some track made by Ross, Gargraves, or Atlas that is designed to be bent.

Pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, get some Gargraves flex track.

http://www.gargraves.com/flextrack.html


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol, he said unbendable, now I got to try it I would cut curved track to make it work. You would only need to cut a small peice, less then a half track. Mostly I built stuff around where my track was! They do sell flex track as ed said. Or take off the ties , make a jig and bend slightly . This will most likely work but probably wouldeny be time effective. The ends of the track would not fit perfect if not cut. Sometimes that dosent matter


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

We use Atlas at the San Diego 3-Railers and only the switches have been replaced after 12+ years of Operations, most of it is flex track


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Also remember that 0-gauge track is made in radius up to 138 if you do not like
flex track.









Pookybear


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

theinteresthunter said:


> Hi all, I'm new to railroading. I have several 40-inch pieces of Lionel O Gauge Tubular straight track. I'm doing a simple point-to-point layout. In the middle of the track I need it to shift over 1 inch (dodging a post in my house).
> 
> See attached image to understand what I want the track to do.
> 
> Any ideas on how to bend the track are welcomed. Thanks.


You could do it with a rail bender. You would have to take the track apart to do it.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Easy to do with Gargraves flex track


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

theinteresthunter said:


> Any ideas on how to bend the track are welcomed.


I think I'd buy one section of curved track. Cut a very short section to create a gentle bend. repeat for the other end.

I've re-bent sectional track to a greater radius by taking it apart and working on each rail. That was tedious. creating an S in otherwise straight track would be very tough. For the one use I'd go pre bent.

HTH


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

Cut an O gauge curve to fit, it is easy to do even with a hacksaw, cut a regular curve into 2 or 3 pieces and lay the track out and see how it fits before inserting track pins.
Don't go with other types of track as you will need adapter pins and they don't always mate correctly, especially if you are a first time user.

Lee Fritz


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

The alignment isn't perfect, but you get the idea.

Dan


----------



## theinteresthunter (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks all for the suggestions. In the end, just bending the straight track by hand was the solution.


I just screwed the track into the wood underneath, then bent the track a little and screwed it in and secured curve.

I ran my cars across it (by hand) and everything seems to be great! 

See photo.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Point to point it should be fine.
Good job. :thumbsup:

Just make sure that the gauge is all the same.
( the inside measurement.)
If it is a little off the train could derail. 
But for what you are doing, even if it is a little off it probably won't matter.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

I would install a safety rail or net, at the second curve. The centrifugal force is towards the Grand Canyon. A little too fast, and you could lose an entire train into the Canyon.
Dan


----------

